# Do you believe in ghosts?



## Jill in Mich

Today is the one year anniversary of my partner, Deb's death. She had been in a coma for almost a week, I was sleeping in her hospital room. I woke up in the early morning hours, she was struggling to breath so I had a nurse come and give her a shot. She calmed down and I laid back down but for some reason thought "You can't go to sleep right now." I took out a rosary and started to pray (not like me!) and Deb took her last breaths and died. I believe she woke me up so that I could be with her.

I tell you all of that as lead in to my question: *Do you believe in ghosts?*

Cody is my sensitive furkid.

Last night at about 10:30pm Cody came flying out of the bedroom, where he had been sleeping by himself. He headed to the landing that either goes down my basement or out the back door. Thinking he wanted to go outside, I let him out. After a few minutes, when he wasn't waiting to come back in, I went looking for him. I found him cowering under a bench, shaking uncontrollably. I did hear a firecracker go off but he's never been afraid of thunder/fireworks/etc. before. I didn't make a big deal out of it, but he shook for a long time. When I went to bed, I carried him in and he spent the entire night curled up against my chest, under my arm. Tess, who usually goes to her own corner at the foot of the bed so no one disturbs her, curled up right next to him, with her head on his back. They barely moved the whole night.

This morning they were both fine, ate their breakfast, went outside, came back in and Cody went back to bed. Same thing happened! He comes flying out of the bedroom, I let him out, find him cowering under the bench, shaking uncontrollably. I didn't hear any firecrackers today. Later in the day, I found him cowering down the basement, in a corner of the storage room. Right now he's off laying in corner. He seems very reluctant to go back into the bedroom, unless I'm there.

I did have my carpets and furniture professionally cleaned/deodorized/etc. yesterday. The dogs weren't in the house when it was being done, I opened all of my windows and turned on the attic fan for 4 hours immediately after and took the dogs out. So by the time we got back, everything was just about dry. I also covered the furniture with blankets for them to lay on. I was concerned that Cody might be sick from the cleaning but he's eating fine, drinking normally, walked a few miles today and doesn't seem to be in any pain.

In the meantime, I took the dogs to a nature center this morning where we go most weekends. Normally Tess walks just behind me. If she walks in front of me with Cody, she's never pulling on the leash. Her tail is always curled up over her back.

So we're walking along the path in the woods, there isn't anybody else there, but as we walk, both dogs kept stopping and looking behind them. Then suddenly Tess seems to get really spooked. Her tail dropped down until it was dragging on the ground (I had no idea it was that long!), and she can't get out of there fast enough - she's pulling as hard as she can on her leash. She's so worked up she has Cody almost frantic. Once I got them out of the woods, they both settled down, Tess' tail curled back up and they walked just fine. We had to go back through a section of the nature center but both were fine with that.

By now, I'm spooked!

I had heard last weekend that there were 5 deer seen in the section of woods where we were first walking. I didn't see or hear them today, but that doesn't mean they weren't there.

Then, I run into a store to quickly pick something up and when I get back in the car Tess has thrown up and peed - all over herself and her car seat. I had given them a bully stick earlier in the day - to try and distract Cody. (Let me tell you, bully stick the second time around smells worst than the 1st time!) She used to throw up in the car all of the time but hasn't done it in months. She was so upset, I held her on the way home and she laid with her head up under my chin looking at me. Since then, she's been just fine. Eating okay, drinking okay, happy on this evening's walk, now sprawled out on the couch sleeping.

In addition, when I came home from work this past Friday I had an e-mail from my ex whom I haven't spoken to in probably 10 years and haven't seen in at least 15. Deb always wanted to get together with her (the curiosity was just too much) but it just never happened. Come to find out, a woman I play cards with once a month (okay, we don't really play cards but we laugh alot) has known my ex for years. My name happened to be included on an e-mail that went to a common friend of theirs.

So, a long story to ask, do you think Deb was here or did I just have a really long string of coincidences? I told her, if it was her, I loved her and missed her but she had to stop scaring the dogs!


----------



## trueblue

I totally believe in ghosts. When I lived in New Orleans, I got my first dog, Cayenne, a Golden Retriever. At the time, I was living with 2 roommates. One morning, I woke up to hear Cayenne crying to go outside, and heard my roommate singing to him, and it seemed to calm him down. I thought it was so funny that she was singing to him, and I went out of my room (Cayenne's crate was in the kitchen) to laugh at her...she wasn't there. I thought maybe she made it out of the front door before I got out of my room and ran to the front of the house to catch her before she left, but her car was gone. I called her at her office to leave a message, but lo and behold...she was already there. I couldn't figure out what was going on...until I had a party at my house. One of my new friends came over, and was amazed that I happened to live in her grandmother's old house! Her grandmother lived with her great aunt...the great aunt always had dogs and died in my roommate's bedroom! I have no doubt that it was Pegeen's great aunt singing to my Cayenne. It kind of weirded me out, but we never had any negative experiences.

I live in my grandfather's old house. I'm pretty sure he's been here...I've come home to the TV in the living room being on and the smell of cigarette smoke. I told him he could come over to watch the tube anytime, but not to smoke in my house...lol.

Finally, one of my best friends in law school lived in a basement apartment. He always had strange things going on in his apartment, and I always joked with him that his landlord hated him and was trying to get him to move out. One of the instances I remember was that he called me asking if he left his sunglasses at my house...he couldn't find them anywhere. I didn't have them, but he eventually found them...one piece at a time. In the dryer. First one arm, then the other, then a lens, then the other, etc. Years after we graduated, a friend gave me a book about New Orleans ghosts....my friend's apartment was one of the places featured in the book...THAT gave me the heebee jeebies.


----------



## mellowbo

My gosh Jill, has it been a year already? Time is just going by too fast.
Your story is fascinating. I think I do believe in ghosts although I've never had a visit from one (that I know of). I've had a few of my friends relate stories to me that are very believable. I can imagine how spooked you have been. And the poor little furkids, shaking and all. If it was Deb I'm glad you told her to stop scaring the kids, lol.
Let us know how tonight goes.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Beamer

Jill, I'm not sure what to make of your story.. These things always seem to happen to lots of people I know.. but who knows if it actually means anything? I dont know!

BUT.. weird things have been happening around here to for the past while....

My family is knocking down an old house that backs onto a graveyard..(very exclusive area in Toronto) Everytime we come to the house to deal with things, Beamer goes INSANE!!!!!!! running in circles(not RLH) .. barking (this dog never barks).. shaking.. doing all sorts of weird things.. This has been going on for about 4 months since we got the house. It is scheduled to be demolished in the next 10 days. So, do you think beamer see's dead people?? It makes me wonder..... i have no idea....

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo

Kim, how spooky! Ryan, wow, it will be interesting to see if Beamer continues to do that.
Carole


----------



## Jill in Mich

Beamer said:


> Jill, I'm not sure what to make of your story.. These things always seem to happen to lots of people I know.. but who knows if it actually means anything? I dont know!
> 
> BUT.. weird things have been happening around here to for the past while....
> 
> My family is knocking down an old house that backs onto a graveyard..(very exclusive area in Toronto) Everytime we come to the house to deal with things, Beamer goes INSANE!!!!!!! running in circles(not RLH) .. barking (this dog never barks).. shaking.. doing all sorts of weird things.. This has been going on for about 4 months since we got the house. It is scheduled to be demolished in the next 10 days. So, do you think beamer see's dead people?? It makes me wonder..... i have no idea....
> 
> Ryan


It sure makes you wonder doesn't it? I've heard before that animals are much more sensitive to "seeing" spirits than we are. Sounds like Beamer is going to need to make peace with whatever it is before you move into the new house! Otherwise, you may need to bring in the Ghostbusters!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

trueblue said:


> I live in my grandfather's old house. I'm pretty sure he's been here...I've come home to the TV in the living room being on and the smell of cigarette smoke. I told him he could come over to watch the tube anytime, but not to smoke in my house...lol.


ound:I would have told him the same thing!


----------



## Beamer

Jill, We are not moving into the new construction... Someone else's dog will have to deal with the spirits.. lol..

I think dogs do possibly see things we cannot.. it would make sense! (he did not even want to step foot into the backyard today at the place..)

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo

Yes, I do believe animals do see and sense a whole lot more that we do.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill, 

While a belief in ghosts goes against other things I believe in (which are probably too long and complicated for me to go into in a forum nor do I write well enough  ) I know many people who have experienced the type things you are describing. I do believe there are things we as physical humans probably don't fully understand. 

My father, who had a PhD in physics... educated, logical, skeptical by nature... had an experience sort of similar. His grandmother, who lived with him and his parents when he was a child, passed away unexpectedly. Though elderly, she was healthy and no one expected her death. The night she passed, his parents called him on the phone as he slept (he was married then, the father of two girls, living in a city a couple of hours away, having been gone from home for 15 years by then) to tell him. He was in that state of sleep where you kind of know what's going on but you are too asleep to act on what your senses are telling you. Anyway, at the foot of his bed he saw his grandmother and heard her telling him, "Billy... wake up... answer the phone." He woke, answered the phone and it was his father telling him of her death. My father "believed" till the day he died that it was his beloved grandmother waking him after she died. 

My sister "saw" our grandfather once in the days after his death... she was a child, yes, but the belief was so real to her that to this day she believes it. 

Both this things were a great comfort to my dad and sister. Were they real? I don't know... maybe they were God's way of giving them both what they needed. Maybe they were the mind's way of accepting what had happened. Maybe someday science will find an explanation for this type experience... this experiencing someone we loved deeply after death. Maybe they were truly seeing the "ghost" of their loved one. I don't really know, I guess. 

What I do believe is that love is eternal. It is a powerful force. It is dynamic. It is one of the things, we as humans, strive towards or run from our whole lives. 

You have been on my mind today, friend. I hope you can find comfort in sharing your journey with others. :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero

Jill, I don't believe in coincidences. I think there is a reason for everything that happens. This is just my opinion...but I think some people are just more open to some things and therefore they have experiences that others don't.

We lost our son when he was 23 years old...leaving us with a grandson who now, 20 years later, looks just like him. I could tell you "many" things that have happen to make us feel (know) his spirit is with us. I will tell you something that everyone in my family knows and heard me talk about before it really happen. Well, three things. My youngest daughter was expecting her first child and I had a 'real' dream where my son told me the day her child would be born and that it would be a boy. I told everyone about the dream. My daughter said, "No, that can't be right...my baby is not due that early. She visited 'that day' and when she left I gave her a baby blanket I had made and told her to go home and pack it with her clothes because we were going to have a baby the next day. She told me I was nuts because she wasn't due for 2 more weeks and felt great. I kissed her bye and told her I would talk to her at 3:00 am. Our phone rung at 3 in the morning and it was my daughter crying...telling me she just woke with a hard labor pain. I told her I was dressed (slept in my clothes) and we would meet her at the hospital. The other two things I said I would tell you. She had two more sons...I had two more real dreams before each that I told everyone about...and they were born on the date I heard in my dreams. Now, do you think three times being right is a coincidence? AND...there are many more things that have happen!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow Dale, that's truly amazing and I hope comforting to you. Though he's not there in physical form your son has clearly continued to be a part of your family - and wants you to know it!

Just to make sure I knew it wasn't just coincidences, last night a package was delivered to me from some good friends. There was no card, but I knew who it was immediately by the contents. There was a wonderful handmade placard with Deb & my picture on it with butterflies and it says: "We REMEMBER the one we lost. We COMFORT the one left to carry on." Along with that was a box of candies in the the shape of butterflies with a note that said "Because Deb loved butterflies" and a big carmel apple with chocolate sprinkles and a note that says "The power of chocolate to soothe."

Deb was very, very thin. She never ate anything with fat in it, very rarely would she allow herself to have sweets. What these friends didn't know, was that on our vacation in Savannah, just before she went into the hospital the last time, we would stop and have a carmel apple - every single night. Deb was eating great that week, and eating whatever she wanted - including candy.

In fact my porch was full of flower bouquets and gifts last night.

Now I'm feeling very bad/sad that so much of my day yesterday was spent trying to take care of day-to-day practical matters (calming the dogs down) instead of just sitting and connecting with Deb's spirit, if that's what it was. Another lesson in that's sort of how life goes. 

Of course, I'm not sure I could have connected any more than I did. Just regrets for all of the undone things....


----------



## ivyagogo

Jill - so sorry about your partner. Anniversaries are hard.

I totally believe in ghosts. A friend of mine woke one morning to find a man in a kilt sitting on the foot of her bed. When she told her mother, she burst into tears - her grandfather had worn a kilt and it was some anniversary (I can't remember). Another friend of mine used to see a girl wandering the halls in the upstairs of the creepy house they lived in. His mother saw her too. 

My grandfather passed away 13 years ago. Occasionally, I dream about him. The dreams aren't like others I have. They are so incredibly real and vivid that I wake up in tears. I know they are a visit, not a dream.


----------



## trueblue

Jill in Mich said:


> Wow Dale, that's truly amazing and I hope comforting to you. Though he's not there in physical form your son has clearly continued to be a part of your family - and wants you to know it!
> 
> Just to make sure I knew it was just coincidences, last night a package was delivered to me from some good friends. There was no card, but I knew who it was immediately by the contents. There was a wonderful hand made placard with Deb & my picture on it with butterflies and it says: "We REMEMBER the one we lost. We COMFORT the one left to carry on." Along with that was a box of candies in the the shape of butterflies with a note that said "Because Deb loved butterflies" and a big carmel apple with chocolate sprinkles and a note that says "The power of chocolate to soothe."
> 
> Deb was very, very thin. She never ate anything with fat in it, very rarely would she allow herself to have sweets. What these friends didn't know, was that on our vacation in Savannah, just before she went into the hospital the last time, we would stop and have a carmel apple - every single night. Deb was eating great that week, and eating whatever she wanted - including candy.
> 
> In fact my porch was full of flower bouquets and gifts last night.
> 
> Now I'm feeling very bad/sad that so much of my day yesterday was spent trying to take care of day-to-day practical matters (calming the dogs down) instead of just sitting and connecting with Deb's spirit, if that's what it was. Another lesson in that's sort of how life goes.
> 
> Of course, I'm not sure I could have connected any more than I did. Just regrets for all of the undone things....


As hard as it is to lose those we love, isn't it somewhat of a comfort to know that they remain with us in spirit?


----------



## Thumper

I definitely do.

When I was younger I used to live upstairs in a funeral home, my family owned it, I have many a stories about hearing warnings from the other side, but I never ever talked about it because I thought my family would have me committed. But one instance that sticks out was when I was asleep and a fire broke out. I was woken up by voices talking to me in the smoke and my family didn't realize I was home because I was supposed to be at a sleepover. I also knew about a car wreck I was in the day before, but thats was years later and that was from a dream.

One of my sons claims to see his Grandfather (ex father in law) when he was very young after he passed away, too.


----------



## DanielBMe

Personally I don't believe in ghosts so I say it was just a string of coincidences. Sometimes we see what we want to see.


----------



## Missy

Jill, did Cody and Tess know Deb? Why would they be afraid of her? (other than the fact that she was a spirit--ok I guess that might be enough) 

My sister has had two very real experiences with ghosts... (of course she was a child of the 60's) in both instances after researching where she lived and saw the spirits, she discovered un-timely, sudden deaths of people that matched the apparition she saw.  The theories say that a ghost that haunts are people who were not prepared to die. 

That being said, I just recently felt I was sent 2 signs about my mom, from my dad who died 10 years ago. I wouldn't have recognized them as signs if it weren't for my mom who truly has moments of psychic-ness. 

My parents were both both avid birdwatchers. and a year after my dad died my mom came and spent what was their anniversary with me and DH. while we were having breakfast a perigrine falcon flew up and just sat on the tree right outside the window-- only about 8 feet away from us-- and this small hawk just sat there for about 1/2 hour. My mom told me that on her way to our house she had asked my dad for a sign that he was still with her (they had a true love affair) she asked that he send her a real good bird, a hawk. 

So fast forward 10 years later, just this July when my mom first went into the hospital and I had just spent a few weeks down the cape going back and forth from the hospital...and I got home and was watering my planters and right in front of me, hovering right in front of my face, was a humming bird...now I am not a birdwatcher, but I love hummingbirds and planted all sorts of things to attract hummingbirds, and I had been looking for them to come to my trumpet vine all summer long and not a one. But when I got home-- there was a little hummingbird, not on fragrant tube shaped flowers but right in front on me. I really think it was my dad letting me know my mom was going to be ok. 

And just two weeks ago, the night before my mom went into the hospital again, I dreamed of my dad and he was angry. I have never once dreamed of my father. And when I went to to check on my mom, because she wasn't feeling well, she was incredibly week... I didn't read that sign, but I think my dad was telling me she needed me. 

So Jill, I do believe in spirits and signs-- but I don't think Deb would want to scare you I think she would want to comfort you. But maybe she didn't expect the dogs to have that reaction. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow, Jill. Very interesting story except for the frightened pups. It really would be neat if Deb had spent the day with you. 
I don't know if I believe in ghosts or not. I've stayed in hotels that are supposedly haunted and felt nothing. A little over four years ago, DH was driving home from work after a typical day. He said that around 3:30 PM he had the most vivid vision of his mom in the hospital. We were saying goodbye to her. Now, as far as he knew, his mom was fine and on her way back from Michigan after her niece's wedding. He didn't think anything about it except that it was weird because he never has daydreams or visions or anything like that. That evening at about 6:30 PM our time we get a call from DH's brother. Their mom had had a fatal heart attack while flying home. The flight had made an emergency landing in Wichita, KS where she was officially pronounced dead. What time did her heart attack happen? It would have been right around 3:30 our time!


----------



## JASHavanese

There are some pretty wild stories here...and I believe them all. I'm sorry your dogs got spooked. My dog never noticed the ghosts we had in our house in New Orleans, only people saw them (except my husband). 
It was funny when new people would come to the house. We'd wait for them to turn white, their jaws would drop open, and they'd ask who that was that just walked up the stairs. Mostly it was the woman who always took the same path that we saw but there was also a man who would walk in the den but that was very rare. He didn't give me a good feeling but I don't think my dog was in the room when he was. Go figure, I don't even believe in ghosts and have seen them.
The one that still leaves me wondering is after my Dad passed away we flew down there to take care of everything. It took days for me to be able to go into the bedroom where he was found but the day I did, I just barely went in and could see up the hallway. Something drew me out there and there was a man standing in front of the fridge and looking at something to his right. I was so angry that someone just walked in my Dad's house and was going to ask him who the heck he thought he was doing that and then noticed that I could see every single detail about him except his face was blurred. I really wanted to just stand there and watch him but my husband happened to look up the hallway and see me and came running. He said I was pure white and he knew something wasn't right. I wish he didn't do that because the man went pooft once my husband came in the room. Anyhow, I told my husband that we needed to check the area the man was looking in. My husband said he already did and the only thing left in that cupboard was plastic bags. We looked again and my Dad's coin collection was there. My husband still swears he went through there and it wasn't there before the ghost. 
I wonder who the guy was as he was nothing like my Dad. I could give every detail about his clothing, even his belt and hair, but not his face.


----------



## Missy

Wow. very interesting stories Susan and Jan. I guess the other question is--- are these happenings ghosts or something in us...a sixth sense that tells/shows us what we need to know or see?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> Jill, did Cody and Tess know Deb? Why would they be afraid of her? (other than the fact that she was a spirit--ok I guess that might be enough)


Deb never met Cody & Tess. I got Cody a month after Deb died and Tess the next month. It's been one of those sadnesses for me that comes with moving on - that she would never meet my pups.

Deb was very particular about the house and would not have been happy that Cody's favorite place to mark in the house....is on her chair! ound: I hope she's beyond caring about things like that, but knowing Deb....

Tess hasn't been frightened in the house. But Cody is definitely the sensitive one and for all of his bravado is probably more timid. He was the one that was always spooked when we were walking in the woods on vacation.

By the way, except for following me around more closely (which is all relative when you have two velcro dogs), both dogs were fine this morning.


----------



## Missy

ahhh so cody and tess are freaking out that the woman who smells like the chair that cody has *claimed* is hanging around.

So, minus the dogs reaction, how does it make you feel that she is checking in on you?


----------



## LuvCicero

Susan, Many times I have the same 'vision' or 'feeling' like your DH had. I don't like to talk about it...only because I know most people will think I'm nuts. I think the best way I can explain to people is "you don't know what labor pains are like....until you have given birth ~~ and people don't know what it's like to have a "feeling" unless it has happen to them. You can't explain it...it just happens and comes true.

Many years ago my DH and I were in the den watching TV and all of a sudden I "just felt and knew" that a tornador was going to hit our home. I told him..."you are going to think I'm crazy, but we have got to get R (grandchild) and T (my DIL) over here because a tornador is going to hit this house in about 20 minutes." Yep, he told me I was crazy..so nice and sunny outside and neither one of us had seen or heard of a tornador ever around here. The feeling was getting stronger and my insides were shaking. I called my DIL next door and told her to bring the baby over because I thought a tornador was going to hit our house. She said, "why do you think that..it's so pretty outside...but if it gets to looking bad or anything I will come over." Just 2 or 3 minutes later I called her back and told her to get the baby and come over (he was asleep)....or when it got bad for them to get in the hallway because they wouldn't have time to get nextdoor. I begged my DH to get in the basement with me. NO..he said only "if" a tornador appeared was he going to the basement. All of a sudden...it was 20 minutes later...it turned black...trees started popping....he pushed me aside and ran for the basement. We ended up with 13 trees on the house...one on his truck...one on my daughter's new car...one in our pool...and my car was in the driveway untouched (maybe because I listen..lol). Got to my DIL and she were crying...only damage was a tree limb had went through the roof and was sticking down in the middle of the babybed about 3 inches from the mattress....she had got the baby up from his nap and got in the hall with him. AND...no one else in this subdivision had even a limb in their yard. Everyone was shocked that the tornador hit our house and was up and gone without any damage any where else. The Atlanta Journal came and made pictures for a write up in the paper. My DH now listens when I say...you aren't going to believe this but.....

I don't know how..or why...can't explain it at all...but "I just know without a doubt" that something is going to happen at times. The night my son died in an auto accident...I knew ...and had already called the hospital to ask if they knew anything about an accident before anyone called to let us know.
I guess this gives new meaning to "crazy dog lady"!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Wow. very interesting stories Susan and Jan. I guess the other question is--- are these happenings ghosts or something in us...a sixth sense that tells/shows us what we need to know or see?


I guess since everyone that came over saw her it would be something pretty real. I don't think she had anything to say to us but more like she was there for her own reasons. When I finally talked to my neighbors about it I found that there were several houses in a row that has ghosts. The house next door was more of a feeling though and a bad feeling. We did research and found out that we sat high and that's where they had a burial ground. She was pretty transparent though. The one at my Dad's house was like a person standing there...with a blurry face. He seemed to have something to 'say' but hubby walked in there and he was gone.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Jill,

I definitely believe in ghosts or spirits. 

A friend of mine shared this story with me...he, his siblings and mother were sitting at the dinner table, he was about sixteen years old at the time. Suddenly they saw their grandmother walk from the kitchen door to the hallway. She stopped and smiled at them and said something, but they didn't hear what she'd said. His mom stood up and called to the grandmother, asking her how she got there since she was supposed to be in the hospital. EVERYONE at the table saw the same thing. The mom went into the hallway after grandma, but there was no one there. Moments later the hospital called to say that the grandmother had died just minutes before. My friend and his family are certain that their grandmother came to say good-bye as she left this world. 

The closest experience I've had is more like a psychic connection than a ghostly encounter. During a particularly ugly fight with my first husband I stormed out of the house and checked into a hotel, just to get away from the tension. In the pre-dawn hours I sat bolt upright in bed with a panicked feeling and thinking about my (then) FIL. I was very fond of the man as he was quite a character. I remember thinking he would be very disappointed if he could see us now. I looked at the clock, it was 5:30 a.m. When I got home a few hours later my husband was sitting with one of his sisters and the mood was somber. Their father had suffered a major heart attack that morning and had sat, quietly, until his wife came in at 6:30 a.m. to get him up for breakfast. When she saw his condition she asked him how long he'd been sitting there like that and he said 'an hour'. He passed away on the way to the hospital.

I'm sure that some animals, like people, are more sensitive to spirits and such and that may very well explain why Cody and Tess have been spooked in recent days. But I do believe that if Deb was visiting, she was only doing so out of love. I'll bet she's happy that you have two little creatures to share your heart and make you smile.


----------



## elregalohavanese

*ghosts*

Our first experience with a spirit was years ago. I was putting my girls to bed and lying down with them to settle them in...Someone knocked on the window. There is nothing around the window....no limbs, etc. and too high for someone to walk by... Next night, same thing....next night same thing...so I am spooked and tell my husband to knock it off, it isn't funny. The girls tell me they have seen the green lady. My DH says it is not him and that I am going nuts...so he puts the girls to bed...same knock!! He is mad at me for doing it but he knows I could not have reached the window. Next morning we check out the room....one of the lamps had come partially unplugged and there were burn marks going up the wall. One of my girls saw my grandmother's watch in the jewlry box and said that was her great grandmothers...she had never met her... It seems that Great grandma was the green lady and was trying to tell us to look around the room for the lamp....After we fixed the lamp, we heard a knock on our window as we went to bed.....too strange to be fiction. 
We moved to another house and are rennovating. We heard many noises from upstairs when we moved in.. Sounded like marbles hitting the floor. We go up there and nothing...When we did the flower beds, we found tons of marbles in there....strange... and finally, our youngest was very upset that her grandfather was cremated but we explained that he had a new body and was in heaven. Two days later she tells us that grandpa visited her last night and his body looked great but she was sad he didn't stay longer. I think he wanted her to know he was ok.... Susan


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> So, minus the dogs reaction, how does it make you feel that she is checking in on you?


It makes me sad....very, very sad.

It seems like the absolute polar opposite of where I was last year but with the same results. Then her body was with me but her spirit was gone. Yesterday her spirit might have been here but her body is gone (well, it's actually on her table in the living room, but you know what I mean.) In both cases, I'm unable to communicate with her. And that's one of the things I've missed from the time she was in the coma -- being able to talk to her.

One of my last pictures of Deb is running down an empty beach. You can barely make her out because she's so far down the beach. I had the feeling when I took the picture it would be one of the last and even at the time it expressed how I felt about her dying, about her leaving.

There was a nun who worked at the hospital (she did healing hands) and came to visit. Deb was in her coma by then but the nun very quietly reassured Deb not to be afraid. That what she was going through was like learning to ride a bike. To start with you feel really shaky and don't get very far before you get scared and stop. Then you get on and try again. Soon you're pedaling as fast as you can and you can feel the exhilaration of the wind blowing through your hair and it brings you pure joy.

What she couldn't have known was that that was the perfect analogy for Deb. There was nothing Deb loved more than her bike, all of her life. Even that last summer, when she was going through chemo, she would ride her bike all day long and then we'd go out again when I got home from work. She loved the feeling of freedom and exhilaration as the wind blew past her.

I think my belief that Deb had moved on, without looking back gave me some comfort. It was very black & white, there was no middle ground - she was gone. The idea that she may be close, but I can't communicate with her is upsetting.

Deb was bi-polar (among a number of things) and really suffered through her depressions. I always thought of death as releasing her from all of the pain she suffered. I was afraid that her coming back might mean she hadn't been able to move on to something better. Finally, tonight I realized that maybe she has found joy and came back to tell me about the wonderful journey she's been on. I'm going to choose to believe that's what's going on.

By the way, the nun came back to visit us one last time before Deb died. She brought a harpist with her who sat right next to Deb's bed so that Deb could not only hear the music but feel it. She put her hands on Deb and then came over and asked if I remember her story of the bike. Of course I had. She told me Deb was pedaling as fast as she could and had almost reached her destination. We then talked a little about Deb and I told her the one other thing Deb loved was the Grand Canyon. That she had once walked down to the bottom and back up again, all in one day. She had wanted to do the hike again before she was 60, so we had been planning a trip for this past June (she would have been 60 on July 1sth). She told everyone that would listen that she was going to hike to the bottom of the canyon before she was 60. The nun gave me a huge smile and said "I leave on vacation tomorrow - I'm going to the Grand Canyon!" She asked if there was something of Deb's she could take with her. I gave her a small statute of a lion (Deb loved the line from the Lion King: "Remember who you are.") I wrote Deb a note on the bottom of the statute and gave it to the nun. A few months later I got a letter from the nun with a small rock from where she had thrown the lion over the edge and pictures of exactly where she was so I can find the spot when I go there. So, darn if Deb wasn't right! She got to the bottom of the canyon before she turned 60!


----------



## Jill in Mich

elregalohavanese said:


> Our first experience with a spirit was years ago. I was putting my girls to bed and lying down with them to settle them in...Someone knocked on the window. There is nothing around the window....no limbs, etc. and too high for someone to walk by... Next night, same thing....next night same thing...so I am spooked and tell my husband to knock it off, it isn't funny. The girls tell me they have seen the green lady. My DH says it is not him and that I am going nuts...so he puts the girls to bed...same knock!! He is mad at me for doing it but he knows I could not have reached the window. Next morning we check out the room....one of the lamps had come partially unplugged and there were burn marks going up the wall. One of my girls saw my grandmother's watch in the jewlry box and said that was her great grandmothers...she had never met her... It seems that Great grandma was the green lady and was trying to tell us to look around the room for the lamp....After we fixed the lamp, we heard a knock on our window as we went to bed.....too strange to be fiction.
> We moved to another house and are rennovating. We heard many noises from upstairs when we moved in.. Sounded like marbles hitting the floor. We go up there and nothing...When we did the flower beds, we found tons of marbles in there....strange... and finally, our youngest was very upset that her grandfather was cremated but we explained that he had a new body and was in heaven. Two days later she tells us that grandpa visited her last night and his body looked great but she was sad he didn't stay longer. I think he wanted her to know he was ok.... Susan


WOW! Now that gives me chills!!!!


----------



## Mizell26

trueblue said:


> I totally believe in ghosts. When I lived in New Orleans, .


Oh Kim you are talking about New Orleans.......of course there are ghost there. LOL! Just joking sister....Louisiana is GREAT!

As far as the ghost thing goes I don't consider them to be ghost I consider them to be my angels and yes occasionally I talk to them. I have a best friend who died with Crohn's Disease many many years ago and to this day I can still smell her perfume at different times of the year. I just simple enjoy her company and tell her how much I miss her. Okay so now ya'll probably think I am some crazy person. But honestly I consider them my angels.


----------



## irnfit

Yes. And here's why.

In one of the apartments we lived in, I saw a man who kind of looked like the man in Poltergeist, and it was many years before the movie.

Ever since my Dad died, I wake up every morning about 3:15. We don't know the exact time of his death, but I think I know.

A cousin of mine died about a year ago. She was at her sister's house every day and was very close with her sister's granddaughters. A few months after my cousin died, the sister was putting the youngest little girl (2 yrs old) to bed and she said "goodnight Ro" (my deceased cousin's name was Rosalie). The sister asked who she was talking to and she said Ro was in her pink pajamas and was going to bed. She didn't make a big fuss about it, just said it like it happened every day. A few weeks went by, and it happened again. The thing that makes you go hmmm is that it wasn't like she was saying it to get attention or anything. It was like she was just telling you that Ro was saying goodnight, nothing unusual at all.


----------



## Missy

Jill, I think Deb came back to make you happy. She was communicating with you-- and you to her, just maybe through us... I believe she did want to let you know it was all ok--and wanted to make sure you were aok too.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, can you please tell my Dad to stop waking me up at 3:15am. :biggrin1: 

Jill, I defintely think she came back to put you at ease. She wants you to know she's ok.


----------



## BeverlyA

Jill, my heart is breaking for you. What a difficult time this must be for you. I know I will probably be finding myself in a similar situation in the not so distant future and I have no idea how I will survive it.

I do believe spirits are around us and that Deb wasn't trying to scare anyone, but to comfort you and to let you know that everything is fine. If we believe in an afterlife, spirits don't seem far-fetched to me.

I was with my dad when he died, but later that night, I had a dream, or a vision, and saw him smiling and healthy, walking and waving good-bye to me. It made me to feel like he was telling me everything was okay, he was no longer in pain and he would see me in heaven.

Please don't concentrate on regrets of the day, or any regrets, make the most of today and tomorrow and find comfort in your memories.

God bless
Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> I guess this gives new meaning to "crazy dog lady"!!


Not really. I bet they listen to you now


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> Now, do you think three times being right is a coincidence? AND...there are many more things that have happen!!


I think you're just in tune with things. I'd like to hear more. Been there, done that, so I understand. I couldn't handle it because I always knew about the bad things so asked God to take it away. He did, now I want it back but would like the good, not the bad.


----------



## mckennasedona

Jill, I'll bet Deb was siimply there to let you know she's okay where she is and to make sure you are going on with your life and are happy. 

A friend told DH and I a story about driving home from a function some months after her daughter had died. It had been a long weekend and she was tired as she was driving the small RV home. She doesn't remember falling asleep at the wheel but she distinctly remembers a hand on her shoulder, shaking her hard. Not just a little tap but a real shaking. She knows it was her daughter making sure mom got home safely because it wasn't her time to go yet.
I love hearing stories about people seeing or feeling a loved one near. I wish I could have such an experience. I was close to my dad and miss him a lot and I'd love to know that all's well with him.


----------



## Posh's Mom

This thread is even more interesting than the political debate thread!!!

I'm just catching up and will post more on this in a few. I need a nap and a shower. 

To be continued...


----------



## Krimmyk

I have seen, heard and felt too many things not to believe....My favorite medium is CJ Sellers. You can see her on Paranormal State from time to time on A&E! www.CJSellers.com She is such a doll!


----------



## Leeann

Posh's Mom said:


> This thread is even more interesting than the political debate thread!!!


I agree, I love this thread. I have not had as interesting experiances as most of you usually just feelings when someone passes & noises of someone running around in the attic but no one was home in my last home. My sister thinks me and my mom are very spititually connected, I feel a lot of things that are going on with her and she lives 1000 miles away, its so bad I will not call her or answer the phone when I am sick because she will catch it LOL. I know my beliefs are a lot different than others so I dont talk about it much so it's nice to hear others hearing others talk about what they have seen and believe in.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Leeann said:


> ...I love this thread. I know my beliefs are a lot different than others so I dont talk about it much so it's nice to hear others ...others talk about what they have seen and believe in.


I agree. I never expected to see so many people respond with very definite experiences. Clearly more than just feelings. I know a lot of people don't believe in these connections or find them contradictory to their religious beliefs, which made me a bit reluctant to start this thread (especially when we already have the political thread going!). I can understand and respect those beliefs, but for me, these experiences make my spiritual world that much richer, that much more real.

Perhaps it's just being able to take some comfort in what happens upon our death. If so, it's working, so I'll continue believing.

Deb & I once went to a physic channeller, on the one year anniversary of a very dear friend's death. We had a rose garden in our yard in honor of this friend, Sarah. Before we went to our appointment Deb went out and cut some yellow roses. During her reading, the psychic asked Deb to put out her hand. She then told her there was a woman (spirit) there with a gift she wanted to give Deb. The physic then went on to explain that the woman was putting a yellow rose into Deb's hand. With the physic's description of this woman, and the things the spirit had to say, there is no one else it could have been than Sarah.

Me....my relatives who had passed, were all too busy to talk to me. (That's what they said! They didn't have time to just satisfy my curiosity!!! 
ound Convinced me, that's exactly what anyone in my family would have said.

Even if, as Daniel said, Deb was just hearing the things she needed to hear, she was finally able to come to terms with Sarah's death. I'll take whatever tools I can to help me make it through this life with grace.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill in Mich said:


> I agree. I never expected to see so many people respond with very definite experiences. Clearly more than just feelings. I know a lot of people don't believe in these connections or find them contradictory to their religious beliefs, which made me a bit reluctant to start this thread (especially when we already have the political thread going!). I can understand and respect those beliefs, but for me, these experiences make my spiritual world that much richer, that much more real.
> 
> <snip> I'll take whatever tools I can to help me make it through this life with grace.


I'm always more intrigued talking to people who have beliefs and experiences different than my own. I find that is often how my own beliefs, feelings, convictions, etc. mature and develop. Or perhaps I'm just easily bored and need the stimulation of something different than my own life to interest me.  I personally have found this thread very interesting.


----------



## marjrc

Jill, I am always so deeply touched by your experiences of love and loss with Deb. You write in such a way that moves me and others, so thank you for sharing something so personal. I can only imagine the hurt you are feeling and I hope that with time, it won't be so hard. I'm sorry. ((((hugs))) Seems like talking about this and reading so many similar stories, though, is just what the doctor ordered to help you on this anniversary.

*
"I'll take whatever tools I can to help me make it through this life with grace. "*

I agree! 

I think it fascinating that Cody and Tess were spooked by so many very different situations, but I hope it doesn't happen too often as I do feel sorry for them too! Poor little things. Sure wish they could speak!!

Dale, you are one fascinating woman, you know that?  That is absolutely incredible that you have this knack for sensing important things and I for one totally believe in that. One of my sisters is a spiritual healer and medium and I've seen firsthand some pretty impressive 'proof'.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well, Jill thank you sooo much for trusting us with this thread. You and others have been so honest and it's incredible to read your stories. I think we could probably write a pretty collective interesting book.

So, I do believe in ghosts/spirits/different planes of existence/an afterlife/energy, whatever you want to call it, as I don't really think our human brain can define or truly understand the power and presence of spirit. When you see someone you love has passed, including our animals, and you are able to walk out that door, leave their side, and grieve because they are only a shell, there lies the proof to me that our spirits cannot be contained in this mortal skin and do live on elsewhere.

Many times I have had very vivid dreams or thoughts about loved ones who have gone on, and at these times I choose to believe that I am thinking or dreaming about them because they are actually with me, I just can't see them.

As a child I got my first family dog, Charcoal, a lab/golden cross who was euthanized when I was away at college. Charcoal was getting really old, and my mom just couldn't deal with the decision, so my kid brother who was sixteen at the time made the difficult decision to help her cross over the "rainbow bridge." My brother made the appointment without telling my mom or me. Of course being busy with my college life, and not really thinking about home, I was surprised when I had a really clear dream about Charcoal. I thought it was so strange that I called home and asked if anything had happened to her. My mom told me she had been put down the day before. I truly think this dream was her way of saying goodbye to me.

Now, the first "ghost experience" I had was in a castle in Scotland that had been turned into a youth hostel. I know this sounds cliche...! Anyway, the hostel was basically empty, as the tourist season was coming to an end, so my girlfriend and I shared a room filled with bunkbeds all to ourselves. The first night I awoke suddenly to see a greyish/silver/white woman who seemed to be about ten feet tall, with really long hair, sit down on the foot of my bed. I saw her shape and freaked out and slammed my eyes shut. I could still feel the "weight" of her sitting at the foot of my bed, and then I felt a soft hand go across my forehead. Like I was a child and she was soothing me. Then, suddenly the weight at the end of my bed was gone as quickly as it came. I barely opened my eyes, but I could tell before I even did so, that she was gone. I was totally freaked out, even though I know she didn't mean me harm. I woke up my friend and made her slide over and let me sleep with her. I don't think I really went back to sleep. The next morning, we went down to the front desk and I described my experience and the appearance of the woman to the man working the desk. He said, "oh that sounds like the nanny. She was a tall woman with white hair, people have seen her ghost before. You were sleeping in the nursery!!!!"

I have a ton more stories from my personal experience with people who have left this world. I also have a friend who hired a ghost buster, yes they exist based on the behavior of her dogs. This is a great story and I will share it when I've rested my typing fingers and don't have my husband harassing me for typing soooo long of a post!


----------



## DanielBMe

Not sure if any of you saw this show, but a few years ago on … I believe it was 20/20 or one of those shows…..they did one on psychics. They got a large group of people together in a room with a psychic and had him talk to the people. He pointed out a few people and told them about someone who died etc etc. All these people were convinced the psychic was real and was telling them only things the deceased would know. Thing is, turns out the guy was not a psychic at all. Just someone good at reading people. Everyone was shocked. It was a very interesting show.


----------



## Jill in Mich

DanielBMe said:


> Not sure if any of you saw this show, but a few years ago on &#8230; I believe it was 20/20 or one of those shows&#8230;..they did one on psychics. They got a large group of people together in a room with a psychic and had him talk to the people. He pointed out a few people and told them about someone who died etc etc. All these people were convinced the psychic was real and was telling them only things the deceased would know. Thing is, turns out the guy was not a psychic at all. Just someone good at reading people. Everyone was shocked. It was a very interesting show.


There's a new show on, I think it's called 'The Mentalist' (?) that's based on the same premise. It's a crime solving show, but pretty interesting. The main character had earned his living as a "psychic" but now works for the police - basically reading details that most of us miss.


----------



## LuvCicero

Daniel, I understand and know what you're saying...BUT another live person didn't tell me the dates my grandsons would be born...or that a tornador was going to hit my home...or that something had happen to my son..and many more. No psychics or palm readers involved in my life. I will say it again...I have NO idea and can't explain it...but the 'feeling' are real and things do happen. I can only say that at times 'knowing' things are good...I was ready to see my grandbabies born BUT many times it's not good news...and I wish I didn't have those 'feeling'. After much thought...I can only say it feels like 'someone' is preparing me to be strong and accept bad things at times. 

Heck..if I don't understand it myself, I sure can't explain it to anyone else. All I can say is it does happen!!


----------



## Leeann

Daniel your post is correct there are people out there who claim to be psychic and really are not, you can actually learn how to read peoples body language and facial expressions and then by asking simple question you will know if you are on the right track or not. It is sad that there are people out there that will claim to be psychic to make money but in the end they are really not hurting anyone, if you do not believe you would never seek a psychic out. I think for a lot of people it is just curiosity to see if someone can really tell them about their lives. You should come to MA sometime in Oct. we have a whole town that makes a killing every Oct. off just your average persons curiosity plus the fun of playing up Halloween.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Dale you mean tornado right? Or is a tornador something different and I don't know what I'm talking about? I'm confused...


----------



## LuvCicero

Amy, sorry about the spelling. I was running out to pick up my grandson...and like I often do...I don't check spelling or read before I hit send.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thank goodness!!! I seriously thought it was some kind of crazy storm that happens in the south and of course with climate change it would be one more thing for me to worry about!!!

I am a terrible speller, so good to know there are others out there. Ha!


----------



## LuvCicero

LOL...that crazy storm was bad enough and yes my spelling and typing are both on the bad side. Shorthand in high school really screwed up spelling. ound:


----------



## marjrc

:bump2: Bumping in case some others have interesting stories to share!


----------



## pjewel

I guess I missed this thread in its earlier incarnation, so here is my story, as I step way out on a limb. I've always had "feelings" about things that were about to happen, sometimes days away, sometimes years. When my father died many years ago I was devastated, finding it impossible to believe that a presence as strong and good as his could simply disappear from the planet. 

I suffered for a long time with it and found myself dissolving in tears more often than not. Finally, after many months went by he came to me in dreams for a period of a week. Nobody can ever convince me these were anything other than visitations to give me peace about his parting. There is a certain clarity and strikingly different experience in a visitation. In these episodes my father would take me by the hand and show me where he was and that he was not only well, but very happy and living in a beautiful place. Every night, sometime during the dream I would tell him, "but you're dead," and he would say "but I'm not." On the last night as we visited and talked I once again told him, "but you're dead." This time he looked at me and he said, "yes I am," with a big smile on his face that let me know that although he was no longer with us in physical form he was just fine.

He never came to me that way again but it changed my life forever after. I also began getting more and more information about world events, some that I would rather not have known, but the door was open to a greater intelligence and I couldn't at that time close it at will. So, and here's the risk I take, though I don't generally talk about it, I am psychic, as I believe we all are to a greater or lesser degree. There was a period of time in my life when I was besieged by friends and acquaintances who wanted to know what was going to happen in their lives. 

To this day people in my world come to me when they are in need of advice from the other side. It is a gift when you can help someone through a difficult time and I'm grateful for it.


----------



## mckennasedona

Geri, you are fortunate to know that your dad is happy. I'm sure my dad is too. I miss him a lot and he's been gone for 7 years. I do dream about him sometimes but I know it's just a dream not something like you experienced. 
Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## marjrc

Geri, I agree that we are all capable of being psychic in more ways than one. There is just way too much about the brain, body/soul connection and abilities that we only know a tiny fraction of. I am a bit psychic too, but it's something that happens sparingly, like "hunches", but some things I'm just very sure about. My sister, who lives in England, is a psychic medium and has had many trances and relayed messages to many people. It is just something she does naturally, though she did study and work at perfecting it and understanding it better so she could better help others. What she can do is incredibly moving and impressive.

I agree that your father's visits were to help you deal with the loss of him in your life and I'm so glad it was reassuring for you and allowed you to move on, knowing your father was just fine.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience, Geri!


----------



## LuvCicero

Geri, Thank you for sharing. There is a world of difference in a dream and a visitation -- and untill you have experienced it yourself you don't know. Once you experience it..wow..but you can't explain it to people that have never had one. I don't call spirits a ghost. I just feel blessed that I can recieve messages..especially the good one. I do find peace with this gift. I just don't talk about it - but people that know me have seen and heard enough to know that I do get information beforhand.


----------



## pjewel

LuvCicero said:


> Geri, Thank you for sharing. There is a world of difference in a dream and a visitation -- and untill you have experienced it yourself you don't know. Once you experience it..wow..but you can't explain it to people that have never had one. I don't call spirits a ghost. I just feel blessed that I can recieve messages..especially the good one. I do find peace with this gift. I just don't talk about it - but people that know me have seen and heard enough to know that I do get information beforhand.


It's funny, this is something I rarely talk about in the world at large, but there's something liberating about it. I too feel blessed. It's funny, I can't tell you how many times people have said to me, "it must give you a great feeling of power," to which I've always answered quite the opposite is true. I'm nothing more than a conduit for the information. I don't *know* anything that isn't shared by entities who have the answers and want to help.

Marj, I'm sure I'd love to meet your sister and hear some of her stories.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Very awesome Geri. Thank you for trusting us.


----------



## Shada

Very interesting thread..

Yes Jill, I believe. I think you are fortunate to have signs that your partner is still with you.. believe in those signs, find comfort.. as I am sure you do.. 

Embrace the signs, say hello, say I miss you, enjoy the messages..

Believe she is still with you and staying close.. for she is.


----------



## Missy

Thanks for sharing that Geri. I believe.


----------



## Jill in Mich

pjewel said:


> It's funny, this is something I rarely talk about in the world at large, but there's something liberating about it. I too feel blessed. It's funny, I can't tell you how many times people have said to me, "*it must give you a great feeling of power*," to which I've always answered quite the opposite is true. I'm nothing more than a conduit for the information. I don't *know* anything that isn't shared by entities who have the answers and want to help.
> 
> Marj, I'm sure I'd love to meet your sister and hear some of her stories.


Geri, I'm glad you felt safe enough to share this. I find it interesting that some people would see it this way (a feeling of power). I definitely believe you and Dale have been given a gift and not only have you been given a gift, you've been courageous enough to open yourself up to these messages that can't be easily explained. I'm sure there are times when the messages are very comforting, but also times when the messages may be troubling. Plus, you don't have the luxury of deciding when you're going to get messages.

One of the things I've liked about this thread is how often we think we may be alone in the world with our secrets. Only to find out, if we share them, how many people have very similar expierences.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

I believe. I think when you lose those special to you, you hold on to the hope that you will see them again. My Mom suddenly passed away from a heart attack almost two years ago. When I received the call that they had found her dead, I jumped in my car to drive the two and a half hours to her townhouse. I picked up my cell phone to call my sister when I saw a missed call. It didn't register a number but said restricted like it always did when she called. The voice on the message was hers saying "Jen". That was it nothing else. I looked at the time of the call and it was after she had died. We looked on her cell phone bill the next month and there was no calls placed that day. I know it was her!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow Jennifer, what an amazing story!


----------



## havaluv

*And a doggy "ghost" story....*

I believe there are things we don't understand. I believe our loved ones can sometimes send us messages from the other side too. I think there are angels and even angel dogs. I'll share a story about one of my dogs that I haven't shared with many people.

This happened many years ago. I had just graduated from college and started my first "real job" as a teacher.

I layed down one night and was just drifting off to sleep when I heard "doggy noises". You know those sounds that all dog lovers recognize, that panting way of breathing, scratching the floor...sounds like that. It was dark in my room but not pitch black. I sat up expecting to see a dog that had somehow made it into my apartment, but instead I only saw a blurry shadow...that leapt onto my bed and made growling noises in my face! I knew instinctively that it wasn't really trying to hurt me, but I was unnerved. I was startled to say the least and I screamed and the shadow dissappeared. Heart pounding, I layed back down only to hear more doggy noises a few moments later, scratching on the floor next to my bed. When I looked, it jumped up again and growled in my face. Again I yelled and again it dissappeared. I think it happened three times total before I got up and turned on the lights. It didn't come back after that. I told only my mother and my best friend. I was afraid people would think I was a nut.

A few days later, my best friend (also a dog person) came to work and told me about a little cartoon character mutt that had scratched on their door the night before during a rainstorm. They already had four dogs so she said she was going to have to take this funny little dog to the humane society. I agreed to come have a look at her, thinking that I had a real job now and could perhaps take on a dog. I picked her up that evening and fell in love with her. That night I made a little bed for her beside my bed and turned out the lights. In a few moments I heard those tell-tale doggy noises, the scratching and breathing...I sat up to look at her and she jumped on the bed and started playfully growling and trying to bite my nose...JUST LIKE THE GHOSTY DOG FROM A FEW DAYS BEFORE. She did it several times. It was like deja vu.

I don't know why or how this happened...I have no explaination. She was a little black terrier mix with a perfect white star on her chest. I named her Dreamer. She lived to be 20 years old. I had her half my life. She was my best friend and companion. I wonder if she was an angel? To me, she was. I don't know how I would have made it through some of those years without her.


----------



## havaluv

*My Grandmother*

When my grandmother was dying, I spent many days in the hospital with her. She was ready to go, I think. Prepared as best she could be. She had come to terms with many issues of her life over her last couple of weeks. She stayed around for an extra week or so so she could "toughen me up". (She always thought I was too soft) Still, she was understandably afraid. I remember one day sitting beside her, watching her struggle with her fear and I pleaded to God, to please send her someone who could help her cross over and ease her fear. That day and the following day, she kept saying "Is there someone behind me? I know there's no one there, but I feel like there's someone standing right behind me." I always felt that God had answered my prayers and sent someone. I hope he did.

A few weeks after she died, I had a dream much like a few other people have described. It seemed so incredibly real and I'm not one to remember dreams, but this one was so different, I've never forgotten it.

It was comical really. My grandmother had a great sense of humor sometimes. To understand the dream, you need to know that my grandmother and I often watched the same program on tv, each in our own houses. We would call each other during commercials. Since we did it so often, no greeting was necessary, we would just start talking or she would make some funny comment about what we were watching. In my dream, I was watching tv when the phone rang during a commercial. When I answered, Grandmother made some pithy comment. I was taken aback, because I KNEW even in my dream that she was dead. 
"WHO IS THIS?" I demanded. "It's me" she said. "But you're dead!" 
"Well, I can call you from heaven" she explained as if talking to a second grader. By this time, I'm thinking OMG! OMG! OMG! My grandmother is calling me from heaven!!! I've got to write this down or record this or something!!! So I asked her what heaven is like. "Oh gosh, the food is just terrible and no one up here knows anything!" she grumped. ound: Now, if you knew my grandmother, you would know I couldn't make this up...she never liked anyone's cooking but her own and no one ever knew as much as her! Only my grandmother could complain about the food in heaven. I think it was her way of telling me she's ok. I still miss her.


----------



## havaluv

*Last one!*

And finally....I think there is a ghost in my house. Jill, I do think some dogs are more sensitive. Ruby (my chihuahua) will not go into our back bedroom. It doesn't matter if everyone is in there, even eating popcorn (her favorite) she won't set foot in that room.

My step-mother stays in that room when they visit and she asked me one day if anyone died in there. When I asked her why she wanted to know, she said she saw a woman. I never thought much about it until Andrew started his consulting job. I've never seen a ghost or anything weird in this house, but I've heard footsteps in the hall. Very REAL footsteps. I never noticed before because when Andrew was home all the time, I always thought it was him. (I can't tell you how many times I've been angry at him for not answering me when I've called out to him when I've heard him in the hall in the morning...and he denied being in the hall. Poor man, I didn't believe him. I just thought he didn't want to be bothered)

Anyway, I woke up about 8:00 am one morning when Andrew was out of town to footsteps in the hall. At first thinking Andrew was up and then realizing I was alone in the house...I yelled out "WHO'S THERE?" The footsteps stopped and then started again. I jumped out of bed to see who was in the hall, but there was no one. I checked every room and all the doors and they were all locked from the inside. If someone had run out, they would have had to have left the exit door unlocked. I have no explaination, but it scared me. A couple of weeks later, I heard more footsteps, not so clear this time, but still disconcerting. I went to the back bedroom and feeling silly, asked the ghost to please not walk around early in the morning because it scared me. I've not heard her since.

Ok..you're all probably thinking I'm a flake. In my defense, I'm 46 years old and all these experiences were years apart...it's not like I have a paranormal experience every day....I've had a few though. Enough to know there are things we don't understand in this world, though.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Shelly, those are both such moving stories I'm not even sure what to say. I love the story about your grandmother. I hope you got comfort in the thought that your grandmother still had her sense of humor. And I love the story about your dog. What a connection to have experienced. I'm glad you shared with us!


----------



## Brady's mom

All of these stories are amazing and I appreciate all of you sharing them. I have one story of my own.

A few years ago a friend of a friend of a friend who I saw once in a while agreed to hypnotize me. He had told me before that he could see ghosts. I did believe him that he could see something different than most of us. There was one time we were at at the bar and he asked us if we were okay leaving, there was something in there making him uncomfortable. Anyway,the day he tried to hypnotize me, it didn't work. Afterwards, he told me that someone was watching over me and protecting me the whole time. He said it was an older gentleman and that he could see 2 things. These two things were a steak dinner and carpet squares at the bottom of a staircase. He assumed someone in my family was in the carpet business. No. He had no idea what these two things meant and neither did I. I later told my mom about this, assuming she would laugh and think I was crazy. She turned white. She said her father always put carpet squares at the bottom of their basement steps growing up so if anyone fell, they would fall onto the carpet square (probably not going to save an injury, but that is besides the point). She also said the only thing the man ate was steak. She was 100% convinced that my grandfather watches over me. He died when I was 2.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I think it's time I reexamine my thoughts about "ghosts"... all of your stories, or not stories but experiences... all of your experiences are so interesting. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## pjewel

Brady's mom said:


> All of these stories are amazing and I appreciate all of you sharing them. I have one story of my own.
> 
> A few years ago a friend of a friend of a friend who I saw once in a while agreed to hypnotize me. He had told me before that he could see ghosts. I did believe him that he could see something different than most of us. There was one time we were at at the bar and he asked us if we were okay leaving, there was something in there making him uncomfortable. Anyway,the day he tried to hypnotize me, it didn't work. Afterwards, he told me that someone was watching over me and protecting me the whole time. He said it was an older gentleman and that he could see 2 things. These two things were a steak dinner and carpet squares at the bottom of a staircase. He assumed someone in my family was in the carpet business. No. He had no idea what these two things meant and neither did I. I later told my mom about this, assuming she would laugh and think I was crazy. She turned white. She said her father always put carpet squares at the bottom of their basement steps growing up so if anyone fell, they would fall onto the carpet square (probably not going to save an injury, but that is besides the point). She also said the only thing the man ate was steak. She was 100% convinced that my grandfather watches over me. He died when I was 2.


Your story gave me the chills. My own father was watching over my son when he was younger. I always felt better about his exploits since I knew he was being taken care of when I couldn't be with him.


----------



## pjewel

havaluv said:


> When my grandmother was dying, I spent many days in the hospital with her. She was ready to go, I think. Prepared as best she could be. She had come to terms with many issues of her life over her last couple of weeks. She stayed around for an extra week or so so she could "toughen me up". (She always thought I was too soft) Still, she was understandably afraid. I remember one day sitting beside her, watching her struggle with her fear and *I pleaded to God, to please send her someone who could help her cross over and ease her fear.* That day and the following day, she kept saying "Is there someone behind me? I know there's no one there, but I feel like there's someone standing right behind me." I always felt that God had answered my prayers and sent someone. I hope he did.
> 
> A few weeks after she died, I had a dream much like a few other people have described. It seemed so incredibly real and I'm not one to remember dreams, but this one was so different, I've never forgotten it.
> 
> It was comical really. My grandmother had a great sense of humor sometimes. To understand the dream, you need to know that my grandmother and I often watched the same program on tv, each in our own houses. We would call each other during commercials. Since we did it so often, no greeting was necessary, we would just start talking or she would make some funny comment about what we were watching. In my dream, I was watching tv when the phone rang during a commercial. When I answered, Grandmother made some pithy comment. I was taken aback, because I KNEW even in my dream that she was dead.
> "WHO IS THIS?" I demanded. "It's me" she said. "But you're dead!"
> "Well, I can call you from heaven" she explained as if talking to a second grader. By this time, I'm thinking OMG! OMG! OMG! My grandmother is calling me from heaven!!! I've got to write this down or record this or something!!! So I asked her what heaven is like. "Oh gosh, the food is just terrible and no one up here knows anything!" she grumped. ound: Now, if you knew my grandmother, you would know I couldn't make this up...she never liked anyone's cooking but her own and no one ever knew as much as her! Only my grandmother could complain about the food in heaven. I think it was her way of telling me she's ok. I still miss her.


There is always someone from the other side to help souls cross over. Your grandmother was in good hands.


----------



## havaluv

Thanks, Geri. I believe that is true too. 

Karen, what an incredible story. This is such a wonderful thread. I'm so glad Jill started it. All these stories do make you think, don't they? I suspect we aren't intended to understand everything.


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Wow, I read a few of your stories and I have to agree, I think that dogs do sense things we cannot. I plan to come back and read the rest but I have to go start dinner! Just wanted to share my story quickly. Last year Mijo was lying on the floor next to me while I was in the office on the computer. All of the sudden Mijo gets up and as fast as his little feet would let him, he backs up, tail down, into the cubby under the desk. I had no idea what made him do it at the time but neither I nor my DH could get him out of there. Then, just as quickly as he went in, he came out... but on his own terms, and as if nothing was wrong. That night, around 1am he started barking like MAD!!! He's never done this during the night, well only one other time, when our home alarm went off. In the morning, I got a call that made everything make sense. My uncle Mike had passed around 1am that night and he probably came to visit me before and after passing somehow. He never did get a chance to come visit in our new house but after what Mijo did, I think Uncle Mike was here. 

~Connie


----------



## Missy

I am just loving this thread. Shelly, Karen, thank you for sharing those stories.


----------



## LuvCicero

Jill, I am thankful to you for starting this thread. Hearing so many people talk about their experiences...makes me not feel so nuts.

My son lived next door to us and almost every night would walk over and get things out of the fridge without coming into the den. I kept cheese and Reeses Peanut Butter Cups in there just for him. At times he just needed to 'borrow' milk or eggs, etc. It got to be a big joke between us that I was his grocery store. Many night we would hear him in the fridge and I would yell at him to get his wife to go to the store and he would laugh and yell back that he was saving his money.

A few weeks after his accident I heard the kitchen door open...then the fridge...and thought DH had came home early. I went to the kitchen and nobody was there. I cried, thinking I was losing my mind. This would happen 2 or 3 times a week. I would go look each time I heard the fridge open and shut. I didn't tell a soul because my family was already worried about me and I knew they would think about locking me away. One night a couple of months later my daughter, DH and I was watching TV in the den...the door opened, then the fridge open and shut...and I had 2 people sitting up straight in their chairs..with 4 wide eyes stareing at me. DH whispered, "somebody is in the kitchen." I said, "I don't think so." My DD said, "Yes, mother, didn't you hear the fridge open?" She got up and headed for the kitchen...followered by DH. They came back in the den and both were like..."Didn't you hear the door and the fridge?...Who was that? It sounded just like when Chris came for things." I told them I had been hearing it for a while...and I had finally came to believe it was Chris just letting me know he is okay...and still with us in spirit. It doesn't happen as often now...but does still happen some...even with a new fridge!
So...yes I believe !!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Dale, that story just gave me the chills. With all of these amazing stories, it is hard not to believe. I hope that gave you some peace in knowing that your son is okay.


----------



## LuvCicero

Karen, We lost Chris in 1989 and LOTS of things have happened that can't be explained. The first year I thought I was going nuts many times...then it did become a sweet peace for all of us that 'things' happen! He left a little boy, Ryan, that was a year old. Now let me tell you that a child can see and know and tell things that adults can't.

One day when R was almost 4 he was in his carseat in the back and we were headed for Wal-mart. All of a sudden he said, "Nana, you know that man in that picture by the TV...you know, my daddy...why do you say you miss him?" Knowing he couldn't really remember his daddy...I said, "He was my little boy and he grew up and now he has gone to heaven and I just miss seeing my little boy." He said, "But, Nana he is sitting beside you." I couldn't speak. I stopped at a red light and R said, "Nana, now you can look at him..just look." I looked and of course I saw an empty seat. Light changed and I drove under it with tears in my eyes and the hair on my arms standing up. Then R said, "Nana, he said you want talk to him -- why want you talk to him?" SO..I told Chris what R and I were going to Wal-mart for and that I was glad he was going with us...and that we would stop on the way home for fries and a coke. I tell you R had the biggest smile on his face...because I was talking to 'the man in the picture'....and I still do!!

Okay...no more stories for a while...but I could write a book.


----------



## pjewel

Dale,

I'm so glad your son came to you to let you know he was okay. It is so common for departed loved ones to visit us, especially when our deep pain keeps reaching out to them.


----------



## pjewel

LuvCicero said:


> Karen, We lost Chris in 1989 and LOTS of things have happened that can't be explained. The first year I thought I was going nuts many times...then it did become a sweet peace for all of us that 'things' happen! He left a little boy, Ryan, that was a year old. Now let me tell you that a child can see and know and tell things that adults can't.
> 
> One day when R was almost 4 he was in his carseat in the back and we were headed for Wal-mart. All of a sudden he said, "Nana, you know that man in that picture by the TV...you know, my daddy...why do you say you miss him?" Knowing he couldn't really remember his daddy...I said, "He was my little boy and he grew up and now he has gone to heaven and I just miss seeing my little boy." He said, "But, Nana he is sitting beside you." I couldn't speak. I stopped at a red light and R said, "Nana, now you can look at him..just look." I looked and of course I saw an empty seat. Light changed and I drove under it with tears in my eyes and the hair on my arms standing up. Then R said, "Nana, he said you want talk to him -- why want you talk to him?" SO..I told Chris what R and I were going to Wal-mart for and that I was glad he was going with us...and that we would stop on the way home for fries and a coke. I tell you R had the biggest smile on his face...because I was talking to 'the man in the picture'....and I still do!!
> 
> Okay...no more stories for a while...but I could write a book.


That did it! You brought tears to my eyes with that one. Children are so much more open to it because they haven't gotten all the negative feedback from the world yet. Your grandson might be a sensitive.

I have to agree, these stories are very touching.


----------



## Brady's mom

LuvCicero said:


> Karen, We lost Chris in 1989 and LOTS of things have happened that can't be explained. The first year I thought I was going nuts many times...then it did become a sweet peace for all of us that 'things' happen! He left a little boy, Ryan, that was a year old. Now let me tell you that a child can see and know and tell things that adults can't.
> 
> One day when R was almost 4 he was in his carseat in the back and we were headed for Wal-mart. All of a sudden he said, "Nana, you know that man in that picture by the TV...you know, my daddy...why do you say you miss him?" Knowing he couldn't really remember his daddy...I said, "He was my little boy and he grew up and now he has gone to heaven and I just miss seeing my little boy." He said, "But, Nana he is sitting beside you." I couldn't speak. I stopped at a red light and R said, "Nana, now you can look at him..just look." I looked and of course I saw an empty seat. Light changed and I drove under it with tears in my eyes and the hair on my arms standing up. Then R said, "Nana, he said you want talk to him -- why want you talk to him?" SO..I told Chris what R and I were going to Wal-mart for and that I was glad he was going with us...and that we would stop on the way home for fries and a coke. I tell you R had the biggest smile on his face...because I was talking to 'the man in the picture'....and I still do!!
> 
> Okay...no more stories for a while...but I could write a book.


Tears for me too! And chills of course. Dale, thanks for sharing your stories.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dale, what wonderful experiences. I'm so glad you've been open to receiving these special gifts from Chris. 

I have to stop coming here when I'm at work. I'm forever crying!


----------



## mckennasedona

Dale, what a wonderful experience to know that your son was right beside you in that car. 

I remember my mom telling me that her best friend, who is a bit psychic, told her that as my father was in the process of passing (we had asked that the life support be removed) she had a vision of a woman holding a baby sitting on his bed. My mom believes that the woman was his mother. As for the baby, my mom said she had a miscarraige before having my oldest sister. There wasn't any other baby she could think of since my dad was an only child.


----------



## havaluv

Wow, these stories give me chills...in a good way. All of these stories are so touching and life affirming in an odd way. I'm glad for all who have shared them. It's kind of hard to talk about this stuff (at least for me), but I am amazed at how many of us have had experiences that just can't be explained. I find it comforting.


----------



## Lynn

Missy said:


> Jill, I think Deb came back to make you happy. She was communicating with you-- and you to her, just maybe through us... I believe she did want to let you know it was all ok--and wanted to make sure you were aok too.


I totally agree with Missy...you need to embrace Deb's spirit, know she is there to be sure you are ok, and have good feelings about it.


----------



## Lynn

I had to go into this thread it was been around for a while, and reading everything is so emotional for me. 

Jill, I know these feelings…it has been a few years, I hired a lady for our business that lived 300 miles away. I recruited her; she had all the experience I was looking for. She told me she was getting a divorce and moving on and wanted to come work for us. 

Well, it got complicated and her husband came looking for her and her older kids (with drug problems) came looking for her. Cindy and I became good friends and she was the best employee I have ever had and I admired her for her life changes she made, how brave she was to make these life changes at her age.

Well after working for us a couple of years, Cindy had a stoke and died…one day she was at work and the next day her niece called me to tell me she would not be at work and was probably not going to live. She died the next day.

Well, I had all these mixed emotions about trying to talk her into moving and working for us and her leaving her family. But, when I went to her funeral her family reassured me that she loved working for us and the move had been good for her.

I had the worst time with all of it, I missed her so much. But one night when I was going over everything, it all came to me she was ok, happy, and I needed to know it. It was just a feeling that she was there, telling me it is ok. 

The next season we would have a hummingbird come and spend time with us, we have pictures, we are sure it was a sign…she was happy now, I know. 

We still miss Cindy, she was just a very caring sweet soul. But, she has been able to let me know she is ok and happy on the other side.


----------



## Jake&Jazz

I've been reading all of these stories and even though they give me chills, I am finding some comfort in them as well. I would like to share my story with everyone.
When I was 11 years old (1981) my brother, Kenny, was killed in a motorcycle accident in California where he was serving in the Air Force. He was 21. Fast forward to when I was 32, I contacted the Air Force to get my brothers records (something my parents never did). When the papers arrived, I was shocked at what I read. My brother had been in and out of alcohol rehab and was almost thrown out of the Air Force. Seems like they were doing everything they could to help him with his drinking problem but he was in denial. I became enraged !! I was so upset with him, even though he was dead. I was mad because I felt if he would have received the help he needed, he would still be alive. I guess I should mention that at the time of his death, nothing was said about his blood alcohol level. He died of severe head trauma (he was not wearing a helmet..he was thrown from the bike and hit a telephone pole.)
Shortly after I became angry for what I had read in the papers I received, strange things started happening. Lights would come on in the house, even though I knew I turned them off. Pictures were being moved from one table to another. Then I started seeing strange figures...ghost like figures. Not often, but once in awhile I would see a figure in my hallway or in my driveway as I was leaving for work. One day I was washing my hair in the kitchen sink and I felt a hand on my shoulder. I quickly turned around but no one was there. Here is the interesting part.....two years ago I went to my family reunion and ran into my cousin Karen. I haven't seen Karen since I was about 16. Karen and Kenny were close when they were growing up. Karen says to me "So...hows your brother doing". I just stared at her. And she said "Yes, I know he's dead but I also know he visits you". There was NO WAY she could have known about my "experiences" because I never shared them with anyone. She told me that sometimes Kenny rides to work with her. She then told me that the reason he was hanging around was because he is waiting for me to tell him I forgive him. How would she know I was mad at him??? I shared my story with her and she wasn't at all surprised.
When I returned home that weekend, I saw the ghost like figure in my driveway. I came into the house and I talked to Kenny and I cried ALOT. I told him that I loved him and miss him. I told him how I felt about his choices in dealing with his drinking problem and then I told him that I forgave him. I haven't seen him since. 
So...do I believe in ghosts. Absolutely !!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

I've stayed away from this thread but had to come back to it. Now I want to read all of the posts and have to get the kitchen ready for a redo. I've read some of the posts and want to keep reading because it's so interesting. I'm going to go work fast in the kitchen to try to get back to the posts :bolt:


----------



## maryam187

I love this thread and would like to thank every single one of you for having the courage to share it with us. I must say that Dale's stories are giving me painful goose bumps. I have always been a strong believer and this thread to me is the perfect proof why I believe in 'ghosts'.


----------



## Suuske747

Wow...we definitely need a "tissue-warning" on this thread!
Can hardly see the screen through my teary eyes....

I am a believer, but a sceptical believer.... there are too many frauds, too many body-language readers and too many people abusing other people's grief and sensitivity!

But I DO believe.....

As a child I often saw "people" walk up the stairs at night....but I always thought it as being silly as our house was new....noone had "died" in our house...I at that age never realised they would be relatives..... Now at a later age I do believe they were my mother's parents and other relatives I had never met....

I have never had any similar experiences as many of you are blessed enough to experience.... I am hoping to have one though with my auntie (my mom's sister) who died last May of liver-cancer.... we always joked that she would come and haunt us.....she was a strong believer.......I really hope to have an experience with her...as I'd like to tell my mom that her sister is no longer in pain....


I have always been intuitive.......Like Geri (I think it was) described... I also have always been the trust-person people came to to ask for help, advice and view on the future......I always had a feeling which made me give my view on the situation....and I have never been wrong.....whether or not my advice became a self-fulfilling prophecy, I don't know...but even when my advice was not followed, I was always right in my predictions.....
My best friend at one point had a new girl-friend....and he hadn't introduced her to me yet...So I asked him when I was going to meet her...he replied: I'm afraid to introduce her to you....because you are always right....I'm afraid you're going to tell me this one is not right.....And this one I really really like......
Usually he would demonstrate his "new love" within weeks to me....and basically follow whatever I'd advise him......as he had learned the hard way I was always right.... He came to trust me blindly.....


----------



## pjewel

These stories are all very touching but not at all surprising to me. I think the gift in them is that love doesn't die. It transcends the passage from one reality to another. There are so many stories in my personal world. Here's one I shared on a personal level but not with the group.

A number of years ago I did a reading for a new girl in my office whom I didn't know at all. The first thing I saw when I closed my eyes was three adult figures holding hands as they were skydiving. In my vision the next scene showed one of them letting go and falling faster toward earth than the other two. I should say I always see symbols and then get a feeling in the pit of my stomach about their meaning. Because I'm never 100% about my interpretation of what I see, I tell the person what I'm seeing. I suddenly looked at her and asked, "are you one of three siblings?" Her answer was yes. 

Because I don't know the circumstances surrounding their lives I often have no idea what I'm talking about or what the significance is. I thought at the time that there was a falling out with her brother and he would pull away from the other two. That was my thought, my brain trying to make sense of it. What it turned out to be was far more devastating. Her brother had recently been feeling ill and had just been diagnosed with cancer. 

Over the next several months I went to their home several times to read him. Though the message was always clear about his future, the messages seemed to bring some comfort to the whole family. Then in October or early November I did a reading for his sister who was hoping against hope for a miracle. I was able to tell her then that I saw him opening presents and I knew he would be here for Christmas. What I also saw and told them all, more than once was that although his physical body would not survive, he would be perfectly fine . . . and happy.

Just after New Year's, he began to see departed relatives who had come to prepare him for his journey. In the last one he had a big smile on his face and said, "they're going to take a new family photo, but they're waiting for me to be in it." He died shortly thereafter and I pray that his family had some comfort from the messages from beyond.

I must say, after participating in this thread, I'm convinced I'm going to write a book about this. I was actually told many years ago that I would, but dismissed it at the time. If I do, I'd love to include your stories if you would like. The message can be so helpful to so many people.


----------



## Mizell26

Wow Geri! It must be so great to help people find comfort in the unknown future. My brother is also able to do this somewhat. However his comes to him in dreams. If he dreams it then the person should not do it. One morning he called me and I could tell he was upset. He asked me if I was considering going horse back riding I told him well not today but in a few weeks or so. He told me not to......I asked and asked why and he told me you just don't need to. I said well what happens? Well he told me I was going to be hurt badly.......well HELLO! When he said that I needless to say did not go. I believe every word he says and I always listen to him. I truly believe that some people have this gift.

There was once this man who walked around our town he walked with his blind father. He was the neatest man I had ever ran across........he could just look at you and tell you things about yourself that people did not even know about you. VERY NEAT!

Share your gift with people Geri....it is an awesome gift to be able to share.


----------



## JASHavanese

It's really rare that I remember my dreams but I keep having ones that say there's another candidate. I woke up this morning and was singing his political chant and it had his name in it. Grrrrrrr a half hour later I couldn't remember it. Hubby says the last name was Tayler or Tyler but that doesn't ring any bells with me. 
Weird, I wonder what that's all about? Any idea Geri?


----------



## Brady's mom

If I was skeptical before, I am certainly more convinced after reading all of these posts.


----------



## JASHavanese

Jill in Mich said:


> In addition, when I came home from work this past Friday I had an e-mail from my ex whom I haven't spoken to in probably 10 years and haven't seen in at least 15. Deb always wanted to get together with her (the curiosity was just too much) but it just never happened. Come to find out, a woman I play cards with once a month (okay, we don't really play cards but we laugh alot) has known my ex for years. My name happened to be included on an e-mail that went to a common friend of theirs.
> 
> So, a long story to ask, do you think Deb was here or did I just have a really long string of coincidences? I told her, if it was her, I loved her and missed her but she had to stop scaring the dogs!


That's really wild Jill. She may have been there.
I had to laugh about the part of an old friend being with someone else you know. For a long time my daughter always talked about her best friend and I knew the girl's name as I heard it all the time. Then one day she came over and while talking about her friend, she mentioned her last name. My hair stood up because it's a really odd name. I asked her what her friend's mothers name was. She was my best friend all through high school and part of college then we lost touch. Then it gets more interesting. My ex was living with a woman but having an affair with her. (and they wonder how husband's become ex's LOL) 
It was so strange that I had been hearing about her for such a long time, but just the first name didn't give me the right connection. I talked to her after finding out who she was but wow did she change and it was too off the wall for me.......not the seeing my ex part, but her values. She also had younger children and they were taken away from her at an X rated motel that they were all in with a boyfriend of hers. Ugh


----------



## JASHavanese

Brady's mom said:


> If I was skeptical before, I am certainly more convinced after reading all of these posts.


There's a whole world out there Karen that people don't usually talk about except with close friends.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Wow. very interesting stories Susan and Jan. I guess the other question is--- are these happenings ghosts or something in us...a sixth sense that tells/shows us what we need to know or see?


Missy, that's a good question but since most visitors to our house in New Orleans saw the woman ghost, I'd say it's not from within us. We never mentioned her to people and just waited for them to turn white and ask who that was.


----------



## JASHavanese

Jill in Mich said:


> I wrote Deb a note on the bottom of the statute and gave it to the nun. A few months later I got a letter from the nun with a small rock from where she had thrown the lion over the edge and pictures of exactly where she was so I can find the spot when I go there. So, darn if Deb wasn't right! She got to the bottom of the canyon before she turned 60!


That nun was awesome Jill. Isn't it amazing how people are put in our lives for a reason?


----------



## JASHavanese

Posh's Mom said:


> As a child I got my first family dog, Charcoal, a lab/golden cross who was euthanized when I was away at college. Charcoal was getting really old, and my mom just couldn't deal with the decision, so my kid brother who was sixteen at the time made the difficult decision to help her cross over the "rainbow bridge." My brother made the appointment without telling my mom or me. Of course being busy with my college life, and not really thinking about home, I was surprised when I had a really clear dream about Charcoal. I thought it was so strange that I called home and asked if anything had happened to her. My mom told me she had been put down the day before. I truly think this dream was her way of saying goodbye to me.


It might have been her way of doing it.
Years ago I was way up in the mountains camping with my family and all of a sudden I knew I had to call my mom. Here we are with the car still attached to the trailer and not in any shape to be driving anywhere and I made my husband (now the ex) unhook the trailer so I could take the car to go find a phone. When I finally found one and called her she was surprised to hear my voice since she knew where we were. I asked her what was wrong at home and she kept saying nothing, you're up there to relax and enjoy. I kept asking her what was wrong until she finally told me. She was having her dog put down because it became suddenly ill and there was nothing they could do for her. My mom had no clue how to love people but oh did she know how to love dogs so that was very traumatic for her. Probably worse than losing a child.


----------



## marjrc

"Jake&Jazz", that's a fascinating experience! Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Missy

:bump: I just wanted to bump this up again. I think it is one of the most fascinating reads on the forum. Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## LuvCicero

I haven't been here for a while but I have enjoyed reading all the wonderful experiences from others. I also want to thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rita

Wow. What a thread!!!!!!!!
I haven’t been online for awhile because life has been a little hectic. I had to unplug b/c life was stressful and being on the computer for anything was causing great anxiety. I have been checking in from time to time. Lynn (Casper and Missy’s Mom) pointed me to this thread. Thanks Lynn.

Thanks everyone for sharing. I really needed it. Sometimes when you loose someone you love so much it is very difficult and you start getting into an emotional slump. Why me???????? Why us????????? How could this have happened????

Yes, I believe that we never really die. We may no longer have our body but we are still very spiritually connected with the people we love. During difficult times, we receive signs or signals to help us through. Or someone comes into our lives (even a stranger or strangers) to help us get through these times. Coincidence? No definitely not. (Some may not pick up on these signs because life is hectic. Many of us are too busy. We are stressed trying to keep ourselves afloat. We do not have time to relax and open up our hearts, minds, and souls to notice these signs)

I too had these experiences. As some of you know, we lost our 3.5 year old son after a short 3 week battle with leukemia. It was an emotional rollercoaster. He was diagnosed Aug 29, 2006. We celebrated his remission on Sept. 13. Then he passed away Sept. 15 from complications.

There were many signs. One was in the very beginning when I prayed to know that my son Adam was OK and my brother in law was taking care of him. I needed to know my son was not alone and scared. My brother in law who passed away in 1999 at 39 lived in Texas. We begged my BL to come back to PA when he got sick but he wouldn’t come. He loved Texas too much and stayed there until he passed. So, my first subtle sign was that the entire litter of the Havanese puppies I was waiting for was named after Texas, i.e. Houston, Dallas, etc. 

Then, when I was driving home in my car one evening, I asked, “Is this a sign? Is Adam really OK? Mark (my BL) are you looking after him? Is that why all the puppies are named after Texas?” Just then, the radio station I was listening to played the George Straight song, “All My Exs live in Texas” Well, I thought I was going to wreck my car………….

This provided me so much comfort. It was like a great weight was lifted from my shoulders and it was the first night that I actually slept in months. Since then I received many signs. I just had to relax and open up my heart and soul to see them. 

The biggest sign probably was my first mother’s day without Adam. My husband was twisting my arm to go out to brunch as usual with him and my oldest son but I didn’t want to go. I didn’t feel like celebrating…… Houston and I went for our usual morning walk and I noticed a missed call on my cell. I didn’t know the number but proceeded to listen to the message. It was a little child about 3 or 4 leaving a message for his Mother. You can hear his father helping him in the background. The message was “Mommy, I just called to say I love you and tell you that I miss you. I will see you soon. Happy Mother’s Day.” I balled my eyes out………………… Of all the cell phones in the world…………. They left this message on my phone when I needed it most.

This thread was probably another sign. I was in my pity party mood this weekend. It wakes me up and shakes me up……..Come on lady, other people have pain and loss too. You need to move on………

Jill, I think Deb is just letting you know she is watching out for you. If it is too stressful for you, you just need to tell her that. It is truly amazing how all things are spiritually connected and that connection does not end with death.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryam187

Rita, thanks for sharing your story. You are a very strong person. I'm sitting here crying...once again.


----------



## pjewel

Rita,

I'm sitting here crying too. Your story so touched me.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Rita, thank you so much for giving of yourself and posting to this thread. You're my angel for the day - you're absolutely right, if you open your heart the messages come. I was really missing Deb today. I continue to be surprised that it's frequently small, mundane things that bring up the loss more strongly than major events. Today it was raking leaves. Deb & I always enjoyed working in the yard together - a nice quiet companionship of teamwork. While your message made me cry - for the pain I can only imagine you've been through - there was also comfort. 

I had no idea the responses this thread would get but what a wonderful gift from so many people who have shared their stories of loss but continue to have connections with those loved ones, just on another level.

I'm sure the phone call on Mother's Day caused you great grief but I hope you were also able to get comfort from the idea that Adam was still close and connected. I do have to admit, I find it frustrating to be so limited in our forms of communication that we can't "talk" with our departed loved one more directly.


----------



## LuvCicero

Rita,
Thank you so much for sharing with us. I know you know the hills and valleys that we live with. I'm happy you reconize the signs because even though they cause tears they are meant to give us comfort and peace....and I'm happy to feel Chris near. Yes, once we open up our hearts and truly believe, I think we receive more signs!!
(((hugs))) Dale


----------



## mckennasedona

Rita, thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Missy

Rita, thanks for sharing your story with us. I too welled up when reading it. Your phone call on mothers day must have been heart wrenching but also wonderful. I am glad you checked back in with us on the forum.


----------



## Rita

Jill,

Your right. Sometimes the little things or at strange times it hits you. Hang in there. Its tough. I do have to say though my best gift was Houston. These Havs give you so much love and kisses. They seem to know when you need a little more love on a bad day.


----------



## marjrc

Rita, I am glad you have more time and less stress to be back to the forum a little more. Thank you so much for sharing your story and for trusting us with it. I can't even begin to imagine how much pain you've been in and still feel. (((((((hugs)))))) I agree that several signs were sent and thankfully, you were open to receiving them and knowing them for what they were, signs of love from your child.


----------



## marjrc

Does anyone else have some stories to share?


----------



## JeanMarie

This is such an interesting and touching thread. I've had so many inexplicable incidents happen in my life and I really am facinated with other's stories. Thank you all for sharing them!

I do believe animals have extra perception to the paranormal. One of the oddest things that has happened to me regarding animals and their senses was when my husband and I moved into our house with our siamese kitty "Boo". We had a fenced yard and would let Boo go out and sun himself in the back yard. Our neighbor had a HUGE tabby named Seymour who had the nastiest disposition. That cat wouldn't let anyone near him and would spit and growl at me from a distance!

I was a flight attendant and after a long trip, my husband picked me up from the airport and had terrible news to tell me. While I was away, a couple dogs had managed to get into our yard and had killed Boo. I was devastated! That cat meant so much to me. I arrived home with a heavy heart and later that night went out to the back yard and sat on a bench thinking about the trauma poor Boo must have gone through in that yard...and crying. After a few minutes I felt a gentle touch on my leg. I looked down and there was Seymour looking up at me! I opened my arms and he hopped on my lap and actually "talked" to me in low gutteral kitty yowls....like he was trying to tell me what happened! It was the strangest thing! I just hugged him and felt so much better having a kitty to hold and pet. For about 15 minutes my neighbor's nasty tempered old cat comforted me... Soon he hopped down and wandered back to his yard. After that night, Seymour was back to his same old cantankerous self and we never connected again.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Does anyone else have some stories to share?


Lots of them......how much time do you have :biggrin1:
I don't usually talk about it though I did talk to Geri about part of it. I think it has to do with how much of yourself do you want to put out there and luckily for me I have an appt in a little over an hour


----------



## pjewel

JASHavanese said:


> Lots of them......how much time do you have :biggrin1:
> I don't usually talk about it though I did talk to Geri about part of it. I think it has to do with how much of yourself do you want to put out there and luckily for me I have an appt in a little over an hour


----------



## polomom

*A Prayer Came True*

About 32 years ago I was teaching 2nd grade in a large school district. I had a sweet little girl whose mother had mental health issues. For reasons no one ever knew, she reported to my principal that she had a gun and wanted to kill me! I was a young teacher, scared and very upset. My school system moved me to another school. One evening I drove around just crying and crying. I didn't know where I was exactly, but I came across a lovely little school in a large, beautiful, park like setting. I fervently said a prayer that I could teach in a school like that.
I spent a few years at my next school and I totally forgot about that little school in the park. Due to decreased enrollment, some teachers at my second school were displaced, I was one of them.
We took whatever new positions we were offered. I'd never heard of the school that held my new position. As I pulled into its parking lot, I trembled with joy and awe. It was the same school I'd wished for a few years back when I was so sad and scared. AND IT WAS A GREAT LITTLE SCHOOL!


----------



## marjrc

Sophie, that's a nice story. Reminds us that some things are just meant to be.


----------



## Lynn

I have only shared this story with one person, it is so dear to my heart. 

Our Lab went over the rainbow bridge and it was very hard on our family, I think my husband took it the worst, we knew it was coming, he was 9 yrs old hip problems, one day he just could not get up.

I waited for a while and kept asking my husband for another dog, but it was always "NO", not now. Well 2 years later and I really want a dog and he just will not go for it. My friends are now talking about just leaving a dog on the door step.

Well it was Memorial day weekend and I drove an hour to put some flowers on my grandparents grave. I sat there talking to them and told them all my problems. I remember sobbing and "he won't let me get a dog". I had alot of other problems, I just went on and on.

I remember crying on the drive home..."he won't let me get a dog". I never did go home and make a big thing about getting a dog, it just happened. I started reading about different kinds of dogs and the next thing I know I have Casper. 

That is why I say getting a havanese dog is like getting a kiss from a :angel: that is what it is for me. And then to be so lucky has to have two havanese dogs is more than I could ever have imagined.

I just really think my grandparents had something to do with me getting these special little dogs that bring me so much love and joy.


----------



## marjrc

What a beautiful story, Lynn. Thank you for sharing that! ((hugs)) It warms my heart.


----------



## Furley's Mom

I stumbled across this old thread and then I couldn't stop reading all the posts. After reading the posts, I am convinced my puppy, Furley, sees ghosts. My boyfriend's father passed away 3 years ago and to make a long story short many things have happened that make us believe he is with us at times. We have taken high quality pictures in his mother's house and images of ppl are in the background. Its quite comforting yet eery. As I digress .... 

Furley never really barks and occassionally he will bark at something we cannot see or hear and then he literally follows whatever he sees and you can see Furley scanning the room and running into the other room growling. Its all very odd and of course being the scaredy cat that I am - I get freaked out.

Another story that pops into my mind is when my childhood dog, Scuba, died. I was out of state, away from my family, and I had no idea he was dying. I remember waking up in the morning b/c I felt Scuba was sleeping on my feet and my leg was starting to cramp up. (When I was little Scuba would always sleep with me). I woke up to a phone call and it was my parents telling me Scuba had passed away. I found it so odd then but I thought that was him saying goodbye.

It is really amazing to hear all these stories. I do admit I get freaked out but I am trying to find comfort in knowing that loved ones are around ..


----------



## Leeann

Furley's Mom said:


> I stumbled across this old thread and then I couldn't stop reading all the posts. After reading the posts, I am convinced my puppy, Furley, sees ghosts. My boyfriend's father passed away 3 years ago and to make a long story short many things have happened that make us believe he is with us at times. We have taken high quality pictures in his mother's house and images of ppl are in the background. Its quite comforting yet eery. As I digress ....
> 
> Furley never really barks and occassionally he will bark at something we cannot see or hear and then he literally follows whatever he sees and you can see Furley scanning the room and running into the other room growling. Its all very odd and of course being the scaredy cat that I am - I get freaked out.
> 
> Another story that pops into my mind is when my childhood dog, Scuba, died. I was out of state, away from my family, and I had no idea he was dying. I remember waking up in the morning b/c I felt Scuba was sleeping on my feet and my leg was starting to cramp up. (When I was little Scuba would always sleep with me). I woke up to a phone call and it was my parents telling me Scuba had passed away. I found it so odd then but I thought that was him saying goodbye.
> 
> It is really amazing to hear all these stories. I do admit I get freaked out but I am trying to find comfort in knowing that loved ones are around ..


OK Christina I have just added your boyfriend's mother's house on my must visit list. I do not freak easy and love these type of things.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow Christina - interesting stories. Furley growling and following something around would definitely spook me! I had something similar happen with my grandmother that you experienced with Scuba. I think there are a lot of "energies" out there we just don't understand.


----------



## Furley's Mom

It so interesting. My other puppy, Lana, does not see things (if that is what Furley is barking and growling at). She sort of just looks at Furley like he is crazy.

Leeann, my boyfriend's mom lives in Reading ... not too far from you! I can also email you these weird pictures. They totally freaked me out. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Chasza

Jill,

I am sorry about your loss.

I did not read all the many pages on this thread, but I feel the need to say that I really think the reaction was to the carpet cleaner. Those are heavy duty baaaad chemicals and some of it does stay in the carpet. I mention this b/c the next time you get your carpet cleaned, the reaction may be much, much worse. Honestly, I would not have my carpets chemcially cleaned ever again - for the safety of your dogs. I am convinced this was a chemical reaction, and again, the next time could be much, much worse. Perhaps if you absolutely must clean the carpets again, you could just have plain hot water used. These chemicals are really nasty, and your dog is very sensitive to them, I think. This is normal for some to handle assaults like this, and others be sensitive. So, you may not have felt differently from them, but he does.

I hope everyone is feeling better now.


----------



## Lunastar

Wow what an interesting thread. Yes I believe. I've had experiences myself too many to go into this late at night.


----------

